#ubuntu-eu 2011-01-04
<apollo13> ys76: da?
<ys76> *prust*
<apollo13> ys76: hast ne sekunde für mich?
<ys76> Ja.
<ys76> Vorbei!
<apollo13> du heut gut drauf?
<apollo13> ys76: du hast ein mail mit nem tcpdump bekommen, dort drin hört der direkt auf und bleibt hängen, ideen?
<ys76> Ich schau dann mal
<apollo13> ok, das interessante ist, wenn ich direkt über dongo geh also haproxy auslass (openid login übers https://f-apolloner.myopenid.com/) dann geht es
<apollo13> wenn ich über haproxy/squid drin bin hängt der
<apollo13> nur sollte das komplett schnuppe sein
<apollo13> denn der server macht ja den request
<apollo13> wobei das alles crap ist :þ
<apollo13> ich weiß nichtmal wie ich das sinnvoll debuggen soll
<ys76> Oeff... Machen die beiden beim Transport ueber 443 nicht eh nur ne Weiterleitung?
<apollo13> ja unser server holt sich von dort nen paar daten und sollte dann nen redirect machen
<apollo13> btw laut tcpdump hörts immer da auf
<apollo13> 15:29:57.375017 IP ubuntuusers.de.32920 > myopenid.com.https: R 618:618(0) ack 3474 win 112 <nop,nop,timestamp 559331669 1078695603>
<apollo13> was ist das R im status?
<apollo13> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/314670/ immer so doof
<apollo13> R etwa ein reset?
<apollo13> scheinbar, aber warum zum teufel
<ys76> Ich weiss es nicht....
<ys76> (Sorry, war egrade im buero unterwegs)
#ubuntu-eu 2012-01-06
<markjones> cgriff: hiya :)
<cgriff> markjones: Hi!
<markjones> So, who do we ask about DNS' related to our LoCo?
<cgriff> markjones: Just found a laptop with X11, I'll have a look on the wiki now
<markjones> ok
<encbladexp> DNS for which Domain?
<cgriff> ubuntu-cym.org
<encbladexp> Canonical is the administrative contact for this domain
<encbladexp> write a mail to rt@ubuntu.com and wait some days
<cgriff> encbladexp: Thanks a lot
<encbladexp> np
#ubuntu-eu 2012-01-07
<mehdi2> hi, we don't receive notification emails from our forum and I couldn't connect to trac to report the issue
<mehdi2> juliux_: ^ if you can help
<encbladexp> mom
<encbladexp> which forum?
<encbladexp> keep in mind -> eshu is down
<encbladexp> trac & mail are running on them
<mehdi2> encbladexp: forum.ubuntu.ir
<mehdi2> encbladexp: you mean we don't have mail now?
<encbladexp> yes
<mehdi2> oh
<encbladexp> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/k4p0aPatQXSIRqLyA0dk/
<encbladexp> mx.ubuntu-eu.org is an alias for eshu.ubuntu-eu.org
<encbladexp> but wait
<mehdi2> any plans to have it back?
<encbladexp> eshu is dead :-(
<encbladexp> but wait
<mehdi2> :-(
<encbladexp> ubuntu.ir have to other Mailserver in DNS
<mehdi2> no they're not working
<encbladexp> hmm
<encbladexp> since when mail is broken for you?
<mehdi2> hope you have another mail server that can handle our mail too
<encbladexp> beginning of december?
<mehdi2> should be around a month or so
<encbladexp> ok
<mehdi2> yep
<encbladexp> atm we moving DNS and Mail so new server at cologne
<mehdi2> I thought the admins are working on it
<encbladexp> but this takes some time to setup :-/
<encbladexp> tomorrow apollo13 and i setup dns completely
<encbladexp> next 2 weeks i setup mail
<encbladexp> this means it should work again at the of january
<mehdi2> wish you could set it up faster :-/
<encbladexp> for ubuntuusers.de we have setup a workaround
<mehdi2> but if there is no other way we have to wait
<mehdi2> since we don't have anyother option right now
<encbladexp> i ask apollo13 if he can make a workaround for ubuntu.ir too
<mehdi2> cool
<encbladexp> ubuntu.ir.              86400   IN      MX      0 a.mx.hezardastan.org.
<encbladexp> whats about this Servers?
<mehdi2> hope he can do it for us too..
<mehdi2> no, it's not working
<mehdi2> you can remove entries from DNS
<encbladexp> hmm, ok
<encbladexp> i will do so
<mehdi2> will you ask him if we can use their workaround
<encbladexp> yes
<mehdi2> cool, thanks :)
<encbladexp> np
<encbladexp> keep in mind, this workaround is _only_ for sending mails
<encbladexp> not for recieving mails
<mehdi2> I know, that's enough
<encbladexp> how can i contact you?
<mehdi2> mehdi@ubuntu.com
<encbladexp> ok
<mehdi2> as I know it's just an email forwarder
<encbladexp> i will do so if i know something new
<mehdi2> thanks for kind help
<encbladexp> np
<encbladexp> ok
<encbladexp> some bad news
<encbladexp> apollo13 sends mail for ubuntuusers.de ober pyrox, which costs some money
<encbladexp> e.g. it is not so simple as it told you before
<encbladexp> but apollo13 checks if we can send some more domains over this account
<mehdi2> :|
<mehdi2> thank you and apollo13, hope we can use the workaround too
<encbladexp> i hope too ;-)
<mehdi2> :-)
<encbladexp> the new services have more redudancy
<encbladexp> in the last years not all things at ubuntu-eu.org are done fine
<encbladexp> currently we are reworking most things
<encbladexp> but we have not planned that eshu goes down before we are done with all
<encbladexp> for most data of eshu we have no backups anyway :-(
<mehdi2> ubuntu-eu infrastructure has had lots of changes since the project beginning
<mehdi2> hope you can set it up soon
<mehdi2> we're happy with the service, although we've lost data sime times... but that happens ;)
<encbladexp> i hope to
<mehdi2> and ready to help if we can
<encbladexp> one Problem is we dont know all contacts from all domains running
<encbladexp> i you can give me some more infos about ubuntu.ir i will make some docs
<mehdi2> I think there was a wiki with all these data
<encbladexp> really?
<mehdi2> sure I will
<mehdi2> yes, ubuntu-eu had a great wiki with all service details
<mehdi2> maybe you need to ask old admins about it
<mehdi2> it was on trac
<encbladexp> ehm
<encbladexp> trac was von eshu
<encbladexp> eshu is dead ;-)
<encbladexp> and nobody has backups of eshu
<mehdi2> oh :/ hard work to gather info again
<encbladexp> yes
<encbladexp> we simply shoutdown domains we don't know anything about
<encbladexp> an hope someone will contact us
<encbladexp> if we have contacts, we must not shutdown it
<encbladexp> so we know whats really running on our servers
<mehdi2> and we don't know about what's going on inside ubuntu-eu
<encbladexp> we have a new Trac
<encbladexp> but this is german only, and not public
<encbladexp> but i can configure a contact Mail for you
<encbladexp> like admin@ubuntu-eu.org or so
